# CANON MX340 Printer with Wireless



## ETO (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi Guys, I hope you can help my riddle. With OS Window 7 and Fujitsu laptop. 
I have been printing and scanning wireless for the last 6 months. I have a Charter Cable Wifi router. Suddenly I can only scan with wireless successfully but if I try to print wireless I have a pop up card saying "printer offline" (unless I connect with cable then it prints). I tried to solve the problem by deleting the MX340 drives from the laptop and downloading again. Still printing not working but scanning with wireless world fine.
Do you have any suggestions please? Thanks, Ettore


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Delete the printer profile and create a new one.


----------

